# Algae Identify BBA?



## Zervais (16 May 2021)

I’m trying to tackle an algae problem I’ve had for as long as I’ve had this tank. First it was diatoms which are still around and now it’s this algae I can only assume is BBA. It’s coating everything but it remains short and doesn’t clump so I’m very confused as to what it actually is, and if anyone can help me combat it.









-200L
-Moderate - Heavy stocking (three small cichlids, congo tetra, tiger barbs, pictus catfish, cappucino snails)
-Oase Biomaster 650L filter with upgraded media (Seachem
-Moderate - heavy planting (crypts, anubias, Java fern, ludwigia, Amazon sword)
-Fluval Plant 3.0 run 7 hours on white and 4 on very low (3% red, 1% blue, 5% white) at night (currently at 100% but I’ve been trying out different levels).
-Dose once a week with TNC lite (tried the complete version too)

I did want to try CO2 but it confuses me so I attempted to dose with liquid co2 but it’s not made a difference even after two months.


----------



## Nick potts (16 May 2021)

Certainly looks like BBA.

The first thing i would do I reduce your lighting intensity to 50%, your plants are all low/moderate lighting so will be fine and up your water changes if you haven't already. 

Scrub the hardscape and remove any algae infected leaves and if you can spot dose with the liquid carbon.


----------



## Zervais (16 May 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Certainly looks like BBA.
> 
> The first thing i would do I reduce your lighting intensity to 50%, your plants are all low/moderate lighting so will be fine and up your water changes if you haven't already.
> 
> Scrub the hardscape and remove any algae infected leaves and if you can spot dose with the liquid carbon.


 That sounds good. I’ve reduced the lighting. I already perform one 50% water change a week but the problem arose/got worse when I couldn’t water change for three weeks! Someone suggested a hydrogen peroxide bath. Do you think that’s a good idea? I’d have to remove most of the plants as it’s attached to pretty much everything. I also want to try liquid carbon again and I’ve ordered some; would that help or make things worse? I can’t afford a co2 system currently but may invest in one in the future if it’s necessary.


----------



## Nick potts (16 May 2021)

Zervais said:


> That sounds good. I’ve reduced the lighting. I already perform one 50% water change a week but the problem arose/got worse when I couldn’t water change for three weeks! Someone suggested a hydrogen peroxide bath. Do you think that’s a good idea? I’d have to remove most of the plants as it’s attached to pretty much everything. I also want to try liquid carbon again and I’ve ordered some; would that help or make things worse? I can’t afford a co2 system currently but may invest in one in the future if it’s necessary.



I have no experience with hydrogen peroxide so can't comment it's effects, but it is used. Liquid CO2 can help, more as an algaecide than anything else.

The plants you have are all fine without pressurised CO2 (but will of course benefit from it), but you need to keep the light levels lower.

Start by doing as many water changes as you can, ideally every couple of days and remove as much manually as you can every time.


----------



## dw1305 (16 May 2021)

Hi all,
<"Definitely BBA">. We don't know exactly what <"triggers it to outbreak">, but we have a couple of threads that <"cover it in some detail">.


Zervais said:


> Dose once a week with TNC lite (tried the complete version too)


I might try a more <"complete fertiliser">. Plant growth is like a <"car assembly line">, you all fourteen of the essential nutrients for plant growth and any one of them can be the <"limiting nutrient">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (16 May 2021)

Zervais said:


> ...........
> View attachment 168876


We've got <"similar cats">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zervais (17 May 2021)

dw1305 said:


> We've got a <"similar cats">.
> 
> cheers Darrel


That’s actually a fake cat, it’s a replica of my late boy. My little kitten can’t currently jump onto the fish tanks. 😆 Thanks for your advice by the way!


----------

